# Found new site for bulk supplies of dried foods



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Spices by AmericanSpice.com.

Granted, the stuff isn't in cans, but I compared some of the prices to Honeyville Grains. Some of it is cheaper, way cheaper. With a food saver, you could easily store it for a while. 
But best of all, they have some things I have been wanting to try without buying a huge can. Like butter powder, tomato powder, and a few other things. So I can get a smaller size and not be out a huge amount if it cannot be stomached by my family.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks CVORNURSE! I bookmarked it for later perusal


----------



## doc66 (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, thank you. I can say that the tomato powder is kind of like watery, no matter what you do to it. It's best as a soup/sauce additive, nothing thicker than that. Butter powder is something to give you the taste of butter. Nothing really replaces the real thing other than canned butter.

Butter - Pure Creamery Canned Butter

I've tried this brand and putting it next to real butter, it's more like margarine, but three weeks into SHTF and you'll not care a whit. Case prices are about $130 or you can buy them singly from MREdepot. The cheese is not bad either, I made a fondue out of it and it was best that way or as a sauce.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the link. I prefer to make my own spices but that is not always feasible. The prices are good!


----------

